# The 17 Happiest Smells That Ever Happened



## longknife (Feb 12, 2014)

Who knew you could feel through your nose? These best feelings in life are perfectly captured through scent another  thanks to Drew Curtis' FARK and BuzzFeed @ The 17 Happiest Smells That Ever Happened 

I used to walk through an orange grove on my way to and from the school bus stop so this sticks strongly in my mind.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 12, 2014)

What? Liver and onions didn't make the list?

BTW gasoline doesn't smell near as good as it used to, when it contained lead.


----------



## norwegen (Feb 12, 2014)

Copy machine toner may remind us that we're taking care of business, so it also reminds us that we're at work.

 I would substitute this one for a brewing coffee smell.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 12, 2014)

Does norweg have smells that are unique to your country?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 12, 2014)

Play Dough


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 12, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Play Dough



Good one


----------



## norwegen (Feb 12, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Does norweg have smells that are unique to your country?


Our skunks smell like roses.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 12, 2014)

Freshly mimeographed paper


----------



## norwegen (Feb 12, 2014)

Rented bowling shoes


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 12, 2014)

Burnt gunpowder.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 12, 2014)

An old transistor radio.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 12, 2014)

Sex with a woman on her menstrual period....


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 12, 2014)

^facepalm^

 Chanel No. 5


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Unkotare (Feb 12, 2014)

Pine


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 12, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Does norweg have smells that are unique to your country?



Sognefjord in spring is totally awesome. *sigh*

 /memory lane of a cruise in 2006...


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 12, 2014)

Blue Spruce tree at Christmas time.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 12, 2014)

Christmas Tree Smell!

(Jinx, AA!)


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 12, 2014)

A good room clearing fart will make me happy.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 12, 2014)

Lavender bath salts.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 12, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Lavender bath salts.



European Lavender massage oil......


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 12, 2014)

Sun-lit bedroom.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 12, 2014)

That new baby smell.


----------



## skye (Feb 12, 2014)

The smell of freshly toasted bread ....it makes me happy!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 12, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Lavender bath salts.
> ...



I have some


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 12, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




We'll take turns???


----------



## Connery (Feb 12, 2014)

The hair of my love after a walk through freshly fallen snow.


----------



## skye (Feb 12, 2014)

longknife said:


> Who knew you could feel through your nose? These best feelings in life are perfectly captured through scent another  thanks to Drew Curtis' FARK and BuzzFeed @ The 17 Happiest Smells That Ever Happened
> 
> I used to walk through an orange grove on my way to and from the school bus stop so this sticks strongly in my mind.




I agree with almost all of them!

...and particularly my mother's perfume...Chanel N 5... how it brings back memories from a happy  past....  ..... I can remember it vividly....a good night kiss when she and Dad were all dressed up...ready to go out at night....


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2014)

Connery said:


> The hair of my love after a walk through freshly fallen snow.



You like to sniff your dogs fur??!!  Okie dokie........


----------



## GibsonSG (Feb 12, 2014)

A huge fart after 3 bean burritos. Mine is like a bed of roses.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd post a picture of my favorite smell but I'd get banned........


----------



## Connery (Feb 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > The hair of my love after a walk through freshly fallen snow.
> ...



You got it. A walk through the woods with her brings me peace and serenity, the chill on her fur and clean smell after I comb her.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2014)

Numbers 2, 4, 9, 10 (but what clicks for me is the area where I changed into my suit before hitting the hot springs pool outside), 13, 15. Also, the smell of the surf (ocean) and not puppy paws...more like puppy breath.


----------



## cereal_killer (Feb 12, 2014)

Nag Champa and vanilla cream massage oil


----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2014)

Oooh. Another Nag Champa lover! But Patchoulie brings me back to my much younger days. Being on the beach in Pismo in my puke yellow 1970 vw van, listening to my 8 track along with the surf, a pooch or three romping in the waves. Ah yes. Patchoulie is good memories. No aches. No pains. No being old and worrying about tomorrow.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 12, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> I'd post a picture of my favorite smell but I'd get banned........









sans the willow


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 12, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I am a massage therapist and can go for well over an hour.

once I'm done, it would be a couple days before you could return the favor


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Oooh. Another Nag Champa lover! But *Patchoulie *brings me back to my much younger days. Being on the beach in Pismo in my puke yellow 1970 vw van, listening to my 8 track along with the surf, a pooch or three romping in the waves. Ah yes. Patchoulie is good memories. No aches. No pains. No being old and worrying about tomorrow.



I also have that oil


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 13, 2014)

This one may be 'unusual.'  It is the smell of diesel fumes.  Yep.  The first time I spent time in Europe, a lot of cars were diesel and the air in big cities smelled of diesel.  I so loved traveling, I developed my career so I could live in Europe and/or travel throughout Europe, and have been doing so for 10+ years now.  Whenever I smell diesel fumes, I think of my travels and am happy.  I even bought a diesel engine car when I lived in the States!

Another one is the smell of roses. When I was a kid, my parents always spent Memorial Day going to the cemeteries and mausoleums of departed family members.  My mother had a small rose garden at home, and always took a lot of roses to put in the mausoleum vases or at the graves.  Those days were actually nice for me. The weather was nice and I played in the graveyards with my siblings while my parents tidied the graves. The mausoleums were interesting, awe inspiring places for me.  And always accompanying that was the smell of roses. So roses always remind me of those days, which were, oddly, happy days.  Quiet, pleasant days with my parents and siblings.


----------



## Politico (Feb 13, 2014)

Napalm.


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 13, 2014)

fresh cut spring grass and a leather baseball glove

-Geaux


----------



## Connery (Feb 13, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> This one may be 'unusual.'  It is the smell of diesel fumes.  Yep.  The first time I spent time in Europe, a lot of cars were diesel and the air in big cities smelled of diesel.  I so loved traveling, I developed my career so I could live in Europe and/or travel throughout Europe, and have been doing so for 10+ years now.  *Whenever I smell diesel fumes, I think of my travels and am happy.  *I even bought a diesel engine car when I lived in the States!
> 
> Another one is the smell of roses. When I was a kid, my parents always spent Memorial Day going to the cemeteries and mausoleums of departed family members.  My mother had a small rose garden at home, and always took a lot of roses to put in the mausoleum vases or at the graves.  Those days were actually nice for me. The weather was nice and I played in the graveyards with my siblings while my parents tidied the graves. The mausoleums were interesting, awe inspiring places for me.  And always accompanying that was the smell of roses. So roses always remind me of those days, which were, oddly, happy days.  Quiet, pleasant days with my parents and siblings.



Not unusual at all. There are certain smells that bring me back to Australia and others that take me to other places where I had lived at one point of another. It is a nice few moments to think about times gone by and an excitement at my next trip or place to live.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 13, 2014)

Politico said:


> Napalm.




   It smells like......Victory. And it's especially nice in the morning.


----------



## longknife (Feb 13, 2014)

I'd add an alfalfa field in bloom.

Laying on the ground in the bright spring sun, chewing on a sprig. Then, getting on the tractor to mow it - saving the smell of fresh-mown hay.


----------

